# Birthday Bonus



## Long Train Runnin'

I searched for it, but couldn't find it.

I got an email today from AGR wishing me a happy birthday. I clicked the link and it had a nice interactive present I could open. Inside was 100 bonus points. I logged in and saw the 100 points posted as birthday bonus.

Anyone else get this?


----------



## mj_2341

No, probably because it's no one's birthday today!

However, I can say is this: You inputted your birthday on your "account information," right?

It's not required, and I never did, but now it's safe to say PUT IN YOUR BIRTHDAY in that spot so when the day comes they give you the present!


----------



## JayPea

I got that same present last month on my birthday.


----------



## BeckysBarn

My birthday is in my profile, but I didn't get anything - from Amtrak :huh: Does this mean I didn't officially grow older or only that I missed some points?

Long Train Running & JayPea - are ya'll select or select plus? Could that be the difference?


----------



## Long Train Runnin'

BeckysBarn said:


> My birthday is in my profile, but I didn't get anything - from Amtrak :huh: Does this mean I didn't officially grow older or only that I missed some points?
> Long Train Running & JayPea - are ya'll select or select plus? Could that be the difference?


I am not select or select plus.

Not sure when your birthday is, but my real bday was on Sunday I got the email today.


----------



## JayPea

No, I'm not select nor will I ever in my lifetime reach it. I've been an AGR member for 2 1/2 years now and don't remember getting bonus birthday points before.


----------



## Shanghai

Happy Birthday, Stephen!!

I hope you had a good day.

Did you ride on a train on your birthday??


----------



## AlanB

It's a new thing that started with the new year, so unless your birthday fell in Jan, Feb, or the first days of March, then you won't have seen this bonus before. And you must have your birthday in your profile in order to get the bonus.

I believe that I've also seen one or two people that got 200 points, not sure if that is tied to status or if it's just a random thing.


----------



## Cascadia

Thanks for the heads up, I just went and checked if my birthday was in my profile, it is, which is good, since my birthday is this upcoming Monday the 22nd  It is fun to have a few extra points to look forward to now that I know about it.


----------



## JayPea

AlanB said:


> It's a new thing that started with the new year, so unless your birthday fell in Jan, Feb, or the first days of March, then you won't have seen this bonus before. And you must have your birthday in your profile in order to get the bonus.



Phew!!! That's a relief! I turned 50 last month and was worried that my memory was already beginning to fail!!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## BeckysBarn

AlanB said:


> It's a new thing that started with the new year, so unless your birthday fell in Jan, Feb, or the first days of March, then you won't have seen this bonus before. And you must have your birthday in your profile in order to get the bonus.



My birthday is in December, so that explains it. Well that will be a nice, welcome gift.


----------



## GG-1

Aloha

As I expect to be on an Amtrak train the day before and another train the Day after my Birthday, Do yo think the Birthday bonus will be tripled   :lol:


----------



## stlouielady

GG-1 said:


> Aloha
> As I expect to be on an Amtrak train the day before and another train the Day after my Birthday, Do yo think the Birthday bonus will be tripled   :lol:


Wouldn't that be nice? I was on a train for my birthday, which was in January; I got the 100 points (plus the points for the trip), but, sadly, nothing else. I'm happy with the 100 extra though....


----------



## GG-1

stlouielady said:


> GG-1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aloha
> As I expect to be on an Amtrak train the day before and another train the Day after my Birthday, Do you think the Birthday bonus will be tripled   :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't that be nice? I was on a train for my birthday, which was in January; I got the 100 points (plus the points for the trip), but, sadly, nothing else. I'm happy with the 100 extra though....
Click to expand...

Aloha

On this particular trip even without points I will be extremely happy, As My Granddaughter, Evan, will be sharing it with me, and it will include her first long distance trip in a sleeper. First north on the Coast Starlight from LA, then back to LA with more time and trains in Portland, Seattle, and Vancouver BC.

Will be GREAT (said with Tony the Tiger Style  )


----------



## Jersey Jeff

Happy Birthday!

I hit the big four-oh last month and received NOTHIN' from AGR.


----------



## AlanB

Jersey Jeff said:


> Happy Birthday!
> I hit the big four-oh last month and received NOTHIN' from AGR.


Does your AGR profile have your full birth date listed? And make sure that your email didn't land in some spam folder too. It's not automatic, you have to click on a link in the email.

I suppose that maybe I've got it wrong too, and they just started with the new AGR year that started in March. But I thought that I saw a few people over at FlyerTalk mention that they had gotten the email for birthday's in Feb.


----------



## JayPea

AlanB said:


> Jersey Jeff said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday!
> I hit the big four-oh last month and received NOTHIN' from AGR.
> 
> 
> 
> Does your AGR profile have your full birth date listed? And make sure that your email didn't land in some spam folder too. It's not automatic, you have to click on a link in the email.
> 
> I suppose that maybe I've got it wrong too, and they just started with the new AGR year that started in March. But I thought that I saw a few people over at FlyerTalk mention that they had gotten the email for birthday's in Feb.
Click to expand...


My birthday was on the 27th of February and I got the 100 points. I wish it had been 10,000, :lol: but any points are nice.


----------



## Shanghai

Do you think AGR would give us a Cake instead of 100 points?


----------



## boxcar479

My birthday was today I got my 100 points posted today  made my day!!!and the hits just keep coming


----------



## amtrakwolverine

i never got birthday points that i know of. my birthday was last January and nothing posted that i know of no emails either that i know off. I delete most of the AGR emails anyway without looking but you think it would say happy birthday in the subject line.


----------



## AlanB

amtrakwolverine said:


> i never got birthday points that i know of. my birthday was last January and nothing posted that i know of no emails either that i know off. I delete most of the AGR emails anyway without looking but you think it would say happy birthday in the subject line.


Well again, I'm not real sure if they started the practice in January or February. However, if you deleted the email, then you are definately out of luck. The points aren't automatic, you must click the link inside the email to get the points.

So in the future, may I sugest that you be a bit more careful with those AGR emails? You never know what you might find inside.


----------



## yarrow

got my e-card and 100 points on my b-day yesterday. fun little present. thanks, agr


----------



## printman2000

Since you can edit your birthday in your account, I wonder if they have some protection from someone changing their birth date and getting the bonus points over and over. Not that I would do that, but it made me think of it as I was putting in my birthday.


----------



## KayBee

AlanB said:


> It's a new thing that started with the new year, so unless your birthday fell in Jan, Feb, or the first days of March, then you won't have seen this bonus before. And you must have your birthday in your profile in order to get the bonus.
> I believe that I've also seen one or two people that got 200 points, not sure if that is tied to status or if it's just a random thing.


I wonder if it relates to something else? I recently received 500 points for my birthday bonus:

04/04/2010 Bonus Birthday Bonus 500

But the "gift box" that I opened only said I got 100! Not that I am complaining... :lol:


----------



## AAARGH!

KayBee said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a new thing that started with the new year, so unless your birthday fell in Jan, Feb, or the first days of March, then you won't have seen this bonus before. And you must have your birthday in your profile in order to get the bonus.
> I believe that I've also seen one or two people that got 200 points, not sure if that is tied to status or if it's just a random thing.
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if it relates to something else? I recently received 500 points for my birthday bonus:
> 
> 04/04/2010 Bonus Birthday Bonus 500
> 
> But the "gift box" that I opened only said I got 100! Not that I am complaining... :lol:
Click to expand...

Are you realllllly old? :unsure: :unsure: :huh:    :lol:

Just kidding.


----------



## jis

I got 500 points birthday bonus today. It was a pleasant surprise since I was not expecting any.


----------



## diesteldorf

I also received a cool 500 points for my birthday today. I wonder if the amount of points received has any relation to one's rail status? I am Select+ but was only expecting to receive 100 points when I received the email.


----------



## Devil's Advocate

I went ahead an added a birthday. I'm not completely accurate, but it's only 100 points and Amtrak's web servers don't need to know my actual birthday anyway. Even 500 points is not worth enough for me to start spreading personal details that could be used to take out a loan in my name the next time Amtrak's servers are compromised. So I picked a date that's in the general area without being loan-application accurate. Be safe out there folks, your personal information can be more valuable to thieves than you might think.


----------



## rrdude

Bah Humbug! They only sent me 250 for my B-day, Select status be damned!


----------



## -Jamie-

My mom got her 100 point bonus a couple weeks ago, but my boyfriend has yet to get his. His bday was on the 17th and yes, it's listed on his profile.


----------



## jmbgeg

diesteldorf said:


> I also received a cool 500 points for my birthday today. I wonder if the amount of points received has any relation to one's rail status? I am Select+ but was only expecting to receive 100 points when I received the email.


It must be tiered either to membership level or YTD rail miles. I am Select + with almost double the miles needed for 2011 Select + YTD and got 500 today.


----------



## MJL

Wah! I got nothing  and my bday was in my profile


----------



## BigBlueBuddha

AlanB said:


> It's a new thing that started with the new year, so unless your birthday fell in Jan, Feb, or the first days of March, then you won't have seen this bonus before. And you must have your birthday in your profile in order to get the bonus.


My birthday was in April and it's been in my profile since day 1, but alas, no points showed up. :-(


----------



## AlanB

MJL said:


> Wah! I got nothing  and my bday was in my profile


Make sure that your email address is correct and that the email didn't land in a spam folder. It's not automatic, you have to respond to the email by clicking on a link contained therein AFAIK.


----------



## -Jamie-

AlanB said:


> Make sure that your email address is correct and that the email didn't land in a spam folder. It's not automatic, you have to respond to the email by clicking on a link contained therein AFAIK.


Double checked my boyfriends email and his spam folder. Email was correct and nothing in the spam folder. Maybe there's a minimum amount of points you have to have in order to be eligible?


----------



## WhoozOn1st

I manage my mom's AGR, and just picked up 100 b-day points for her. Gotta wait a few months to see what happens with my account.


----------



## Cho Cho Charlie

AlanB said:


> And you must have your birthday in your profile in order to get the bonus.


Just added my birthday to my AGR profile. Thanks!


----------



## Stellar1

I just received my 100 Birthday Bonus Points today.


----------



## Bigval109

Stellar1 said:


> I just received my 100 Birthday Bonus Points today.


I received my 100 points today.


----------



## Guest

Cho Cho Charlie said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you must have your birthday in your profile in order to get the bonus.
> 
> 
> 
> Just added my birthday to my AGR profile. Thanks!
Click to expand...

How do you do this, I see no place to change/add info on the AGR page for those that already joined??


----------



## Sue in KY

Guest said:


> Cho Cho Charlie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you must have your birthday in your profile in order to get the bonus.
> 
> 
> 
> Just added my birthday to my AGR profile. Thanks!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you do this, I see no place to change/add info on the AGR page for those that already joined??
Click to expand...

CCCharlie --

On the AGR site after you've logged on, click the My Account button at the top, then choose Member Information on the left side. Date of Birth is the next item under Name.


----------



## Choo Choo

Thank you, AGR!

You made me smile on my b-day.


----------



## pennyk

Has anyone had a birthday lately? Did you get a birthday bonus? My birthday is just after Amtrak takes over AGR and it would be nice to get a bonus, but maybe I should not get my hopes up too high.

Thanks.


----------



## jimhudson

pennyk said:


> Has anyone had a birthday lately? Did you get a birthday bonus? My birthday is just after Amtrak takes over AGR and it would be nice to get a bonus, but maybe I should not get my hopes up too high.
> 
> Thanks.


I got mine in July Penny and my birthday is in Feb!!  Hope you do, we all are waiting to see all the details when Day 1 hits the new and hopefully improved AGR!


----------



## Guest

pennyk said:


> Has anyone had a birthday lately? Did you get a birthday bonus? My birthday is just after Amtrak takes over AGR and it would be nice to get a bonus, but maybe I should not get my hopes up too high.
> 
> Thanks.


My birthday was in the 2nd week of September, and yes, I did get that Birthday email from AGR.

Of course, I had my birthday specified in my personal AGR info.

While the 100 points is nice, I don't understand why they can't just give them to you, instead of requiring to go thru the "click on this" stuff first.


----------



## Guest

PS: I got the AGR email exactly on my birthday.


----------



## the_traveler

I have a birthday everyday? (One day older!)




So shouldn't I get a birthday bonus everyday?


----------



## Guest

the_traveler said:


> I have a birthday everyday? (One day older!)
> 
> 
> 
> So shouldn't I get a birthday bonus everyday?


I guess you could always log into AGR, and keep changing your birthday to tomorrow's date. :hi:


----------



## DivMiler

September 26 is my birthday, and I received the interactive email the morning of my birthday, for 100 points.


----------



## NorthCoastHiawatha

I got 100 points for my birthday as well.


----------



## Devil's Advocate

Hmm. Add me to the list of folks who never got any points.


----------



## jimhudson

Tip for those that didnt get their Birthday Points and called/e-mailed, still no joy: Change your birthday on AGR to October 1st, they should show up automatically after the switch over to in house( hopefully?) Worked for me!


----------



## pennyk

I did not receive a birthday email from AGR (birthday was 10/4). :angry2:


----------



## AlanB

And is your birthday entered into your AGR profile?


----------



## pennyk

AlanB said:


> And is your birthday entered into your AGR profile?


yes it is.


----------



## Ryan

pennyk said:


> I did not receive a birthday email from AGR (birthday was 10/4). :angry2:


Happy Birthday! (Mine was yesterday as well, but I can't even log in to see if I got the points - maybe I'll try and call again today)


----------



## Devil's Advocate

Maybe it's a targeted event. Or maybe it just keeps getting caught in the spam system. Seems like Amtrak could come up with a better way to get the points instead of trusting some random email filter to deliver a scripted message.


----------



## AlanB

daxomni said:


> Maybe it's a targeted event. Or maybe it just keeps getting caught in the spam system. Seems like Amtrak could come up with a better way to get the points instead of trusting some random email filter to deliver a scripted message.


Why should they have to? After all they are giving you something for free. There is no obligation for them to have to jump through hoops. They don't have to offer squat if they don't want to.

Besides, everyone with filters should have the AGR address in their white list.


----------

